# Anti-Fascist Resource.



## TremulousTetra (Jul 12, 2009)

I wanted to create a thread, that wasn't a debate about how people oppose the fascists, but was a resource for people to use how they will.  I thought it could be a thread where people could add links to pictures, videos, speeches, documentaries, journals that delineate something about the neo fascist nature of the fascist parties of Britain.  For example;
Here is a link to the constitution of the British National Party.  

 vhttp://bnp  .org.uk/resources/constitution-9th-edition/


This has some beautiful gems like;




> The leader can;
> Change sections of the constitution without consultation with the members
> Block any proposals from anyone asking for a change to the constitution
> Dismiss any BNP member for anything he sees fit
> ...


From the BNP constitution 


> The British National Party stands for the preservation of the national and ethnic character of the British people and is wholly opposed to any form of racial integration between British and non-European peoples. It is therefore committed to stemming and reversing the tide of non-white immigration and to restoring, by legal changes, negotiation and consent, the overwhelmingly white makeup of the British population that existed in Britain prior to 1948.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 12, 2009)

i don't mean to piss on your parade, but this sort of resource seems to exist already at bnp org uk - reading through some of the blogs linked to from there complements this voluminous website

any reasonable person will rapidly find enough there to give them enough ammunition on the subject


----------



## cearta (Jul 12, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't mean to piss on your parade, but this sort of resource seems to exist already at bnp org uk - reading through some of the blogs linked to from there complements this voluminous website
> 
> any reasonable person will rapidly find enough there to give them enough ammunition on the subject



A lot of reasonable people seem to be voting for them though regardless of whether they're deemed a fascist party...


----------



## FreddyB (Jul 13, 2009)

ResistanceMP3 said:


> I wanted to create a thread, that wasn't a debate about how people oppose the fascists,


You got one about who votes for them. 

www.google.com they've pretty much got it covered.


----------



## JHE (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks, ResistanceMP3.  Going by the bit of the constitution you tell us about, the BNP seems not to be internally democratic.



> The BNP is currently NOT a democratic party. So Y, would you trusted to be democratic in government.



Can you think of any other fringe sects that lack democracy?

Perhaps I'm taking an insufficiently dialectical view of these things, but if an undemocratic group should not be trusted in government, we should not trust your little Church of Latter Day Bolsheviks anywhere near power, should we?

Still, never mind. I really can't see any risk of Griffinites or Cliffites forming a government.


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jul 14, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't mean to piss on your parade, but this sort of resource seems to exist already at bnp org uk - reading through some of the blogs linked to from there complements this voluminous website
> 
> any reasonable person will rapidly find enough there to give them enough ammunition on the subject



Well thats the problem, I couldn't find what your talking about.


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## butchersapron (Jul 20, 2009)

Of what use is this crap from 3 or 4 years ago?

edit: bloody hell, it's from 2002


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jul 21, 2009)

Copied from elswhere.





> This is the sort of story I want to hear from a former NF member, turned BNP leader/hardcore (not that I expect them to end up campaigning for minority rights necessarily) but no-one seems to answer the question; when and how NG and pals had the road to Damascus moment that turned them from neo-Nazi thugs into democracy loving nationalists.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 21, 2009)

What the hell has this texan bloke on an aussie tv show got to do with the BNP?


----------



## Random (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's another top antifascist link to add 

www.libdems.org.uk


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jul 21, 2009)

A none fascist link for the BNP constitution


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jul 21, 2009)

An alternative source for the BNP for their manifesto

1 Item from that;
Is The BNP really an anti-immigration party?

"The horrifying future that awaits Britain as a result of the follies of Third World immigration can only be averted if we adopt two very firm policies: 1) Future immigration of non-whites must be stopped; 2) Non-whites already here must be repatriated or otherwise resettled overseas and Britain made once again a white country". - BNP General Election Manifesto 1997

After its poor results in the 1997 General Election, The BNP has changed its policies of forced repatriation to "voluntary repatriation". Is it possible that this has been changed in order to make the BNP more appealing to the electorate, but the policy, combined with a few others, still amount to the same thing?

"A BNP government would accept no further immigration from any of the parts of the world which present the prospect of an almost limitless flow of immigration: Africa, Asia, China, Eastern and South Eastern Europe, the Middle East and South America would all be placed on an immediate ‘stop' list." - BNP General Election Manifesto 2005

This undermines the idea that the BNP is an anti-immigration party and indicates that The BNP would actually still allow most immigrants into the country so long as they are white, because in reality the majority of immigrants in the UK originate from the Republic of Ireland, yet Ireland is NOT on The BNP 'stop list'. Other countries which are in the top ten countries of origin for UK immigrants include Germany, USA, Australia and New Zealand, are not included.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 21, 2009)

So the BNP are racist? Is this what you're telling us?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry, i just don't know what you think you're doing or hope to achieve with this thread.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2009)

ResistanceMP3 said:


> Well thats the problem, I couldn't find what your talking about.


and then you have the gall to post links to "none-fascist" sources of bnp documents. if you don't know how to search the bnp site to find things like their constitution or their activist guides, that's your look-out: but it's all on there, and the bnp site's a fuck of a lot better than that of 'anti-fascists' like searchlight.


----------



## badco (Jul 21, 2009)

God, butchers you are a fucking cock end


----------



## audiotech (Jul 21, 2009)

And don't I know it.


----------



## goosegrease (Jul 22, 2009)

http://www.redwatchonline***.org/

If the BNP are a democratic party then why are people exercising their "democratic rights" against the BNP having their pics and personal details published on a site that incites violence against them?


----------



## JHE (Jul 22, 2009)

(You might like to break that link.)

Redwatch is not exactly a BNP publication, you know, Greasy.


----------



## goosegrease (Jul 22, 2009)

yeah I know but they clearly aim to intimidate the BNP's opponents, exposing some sort of link. Probly wouldn't stand up in a legal sense but hey. 
Im not internet savvy enough to break a link, I'll do it now.


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jul 22, 2009)

goosegrease said:


> [url/[/url]
> 
> If the BNP are a democratic party then why are people exercising their "democratic rights" against the BNP having their pics and personal details published on a site that incites violence against them?


 good enough for for an anti-fascists, but you need hard evidence of BNP collusion to convince a bnp member/supporter/voter/waiverer.


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jul 22, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> a fuck of a lot better than that of 'anti-fascists' like searchlight.


I actually agree with that, and that is the point of the thread.  You need hard evidence, not slogans.


----------



## goosegrease (Jul 23, 2009)

I've always took a mixed view to Searchlight as practical means of spreading a message. The whole Hope not Hate crap is meaningless but there have been times when recourses have been tight and they just send a load of newspapers for free that I've found myself giving them to people or pushing them through letter boxes. 
Feedback from people about them has been mixed too, to some it smacks of the very establishment "be tolerant" crap that they hate, to others it seems to sew the seeds of doubt about the BNP. 
The BNP's web site is "better" in so far as it's an activists' site.


----------



## e19896 (Jul 23, 2009)

http://lancasteruaf.blogspot.com/ all you will ever need..


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 23, 2009)

e19896 said:


> http://lancasteruaf.blogspot.com/ all you will ever need..



All you'll ever need for what exactly?


----------



## FreddyB (Jul 23, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> All you'll ever need for what exactly?



Depends on your mood - A good laugh or if you're feeling a bit fragile a good cry.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 23, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> All you'll ever need for what exactly?



A laugh riot, obviously.


----------



## e19896 (Jul 23, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> All you'll ever need for what exactly?



go read understand and learn one is the better information on this subject other than http://www.antifa.org.uk/nucleus3.32/nucleus332/ both are good tools for action:


----------



## audiotech (Jul 23, 2009)

in three parts.


----------



## sonny61 (Jul 23, 2009)

e19896 said:


> go read understand and learn one is the better information on this subject other than http://www.antifa.org.uk/nucleus3.32/nucleus332/ both are good tools for action:



What did antifa do during the recent Euro elections?


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 23, 2009)

sonny61 said:


> What did antifa do during the recent Euro elections?



I dunno, but i'm thinking that they, unlike your pals, didn't create the conditions and anger that allowed the BNP to get 1m votes and two MEP's. So any criticisms of antifa that you dribble out would be as nothing to the criticisms of your co-thinkers.


----------



## e19896 (Jul 24, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> I dunno, but i'm thinking that they, unlike your pals, didn't create the conditions and anger that allowed the BNP to get 1m votes and two MEP's. So any criticisms of antifa that you dribble out would be as nothing to the criticisms of your co-thinkers.



He knows full what ANTIFA are and stand for, just needs to look at there web page..


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jul 24, 2009)

Pretty crucial video this. Griffin says to KKK x leader Duke and to a meeting of white supremacists " our ideas, which are your ideas too"? 


> Nick Griffin says "There is a difference between selling out your ideas, and selling your ideas. And the British National party is not about selling out our ideas, which are your ideas too, but we are determined to sell them. That means using the saleable words, freedom, security, identity, democracy,,, [.......] Where we control the media, perhaps then the British people will say " every last one must go". [....] Instead of talking about racial purity, you talk about identity."


He clearly explains how he intends to decieve the electorate.

Last meeting griffin and duke? Not sure, but heres 2006, Photo of BNP leader with extremist - News - Manchester Evening News
also;


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jul 28, 2009)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Article here about the BNP's shit stirring racist lies in the Norwich North by-election:
> 
> http://www.liberalconspiracy.org/2009/07/22/the-bnps-lies-in-norwich-north/



tnx


----------



## tar1984 (Jul 28, 2009)

ResistanceMP3 said:


> Pretty crucial video this. Griffin says to KKK x leader Duke and to a meeting of white supremacists " our ideas, which are your ideas too"?
> 
> He clearly explains how he intends to decieve the electorate.



That is fucked up.


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jul 28, 2009)

Bnp allow NDP to vist RWB 

RevLeft - View Single Post - Berlin Anti-fascists Mobilise Against The NPD. 


Of course the NPD aren't Fascist? No they are Nazi. They even had the cheek and ignorance to nominate Rudolf Hess for a peace prize. It speaks volumes that the BNP allowed these people to RWB where they can sell their Nazi paraphernalia like Rudolf Hess posters.

After Nominating Rudolf Hess for Nobel Peace Prize: NPD Leader Charged with Inciting Race Hate - SPIEGEL ONLINE - News - International


----------



## audiotech (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## TremulousTetra (Jul 29, 2009)

in a 1997 booklet entitled Who are the Mind Benders? Griffin outlined a Jewish conspiracy to brainwash the British people in their own "homeland".  In 1998, Griffin was found guilty of distributing material likely to incite racial hatred, for which he received a two-year suspended sentence. 
get a copy of Who are the Mind Benders? here 


this 4 minutes from of all people, Little John, give some hitorical roots on the booklet back to the british union of fascism.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 29, 2009)

All hold hands. All in the game together.


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jul 31, 2009)

not directly about fascist, but good info to undercut their key arguement.

an immigrants experience of free nothing;

> I'm so tired of people saying that we immigrants have more rights than 
> British citizens. People really need to get their facts straight. Do 
> we get income support? Nope. Social housing? Nope. The right to vote?
> Nope. Job seeker's benefits? Nope. Pensions? Nope. Free prescriptions? 
> Nope. Disability assistance? Nope. Right of movement within the EU? 
> Nope. And our British family members and spouses are afraid to take 
> advantage of these services and rights, for fear that it might 
> jeopardize our visa applications.
>
> Do we pay the same income and property taxes as everyone else? Yep. 
> Indirectly support unemployed British people? Yep. Pay repeated 
> astronomical fees to renew our visas? Yep.
>
> Assylum seekers may be supported by the state, but that's because it 
> is illegal for them to support themselves. They could move on to 
> self-sufficiency or go back home a lot easier if the Home Office 
> wasn't so apallingly slow in deciding their cases, or if the 
> government granted them the right to seek employment.
>
> /From *archaeomanda* on Tue Jun 09 06:38PM/

> Hello there, I know what you say about asylum seekers is true, and I 
> have no reason to disbelieve what you're saying about immigrants.  I 
> would just like some background information, if you have it.
>
> Are you a specific type of immigrant, or is what you say true for all 
> immigrants?
> At what point do immigrants gain full citizens' rights?
> Do you have any evidence to back up what you're saying, on such as 
> government websites?

Hi,

Just have a look at the visa requirements on the UK Borders Agency website for the various visa categories and rules.  As far as I know, I'm the most common kind of immigrant.  I'm sure there are less common categories of immigrants for whom different rules might apply, but I don't really know about them.

I'm American, and I originally came here as a student (requiring a visa).  This entitled me to NHS services (but no other benefits) and no more than 20 hours per week employment.  I then married a UK citizen, and in order to stay here I had to get another visa (Further Leave to Remain), good for two years, but I can work full time and use the NHS.  
When this visa runs out, I will have to apply for either another Further Leave to Remain or an Indefinite Leave to Remain visa.  In order to be eligible for the latter, I have to pass the Life in the UK test.  With ILR, I will be a permanent resident, but I'm still not entitled to any benefits other than the NHS.  In order to get citizen's rights, I have to then apply for citizenship separately.  At that point I will be eligible for the same benefits as anyone else.

Hope this helps.

UKBA:  http://ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/ukresidency/eligibility/
http://ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/policyandlaw/immigrationlaw/immigrationrules/introduction/


----------



## TremulousTetra (Aug 3, 2009)

The NAZI Roots of the BNP.​British National Party Now led by Griffin
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 whose body guard was;







 up to 2006 was Mick Holmes.

Former leader John Tyndall
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bnp was a split from National Front at one point  led by Arthur K. Chesterton [see below].

nf was a split Greater Britain Movement

GBR split from National Socialist Movement

GBR was a split from British National Party (1960)

BNP was formed from a merger of the National Labour Party and the White Defence League, which two political splinter groups from the League of Empire  Loyalists led by Arthur K. Chesterton, a former leading figure in the British Union of Fascists, who had served under Oswald Mosley.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh come on! Of what use is this? Other than to be ale to shout Nazi by some convoluted family tree? 

This is arse backwards, you've decided to shout Nazi, that it's effective and then try and find ways to justify doing so. The orignal assumption is never questioned, nor more effective means examined.


----------



## TremulousTetra (Aug 3, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Oh come on! Of what use is this? Other than to be ale to shout Nazi by some convoluted family tree?
> 
> This is arse backwards, you've decided to shout Nazi, that it's effective and then try and find ways to justify doing so. The orignal assumption is never questioned, nor more effective means examined.



contribute in a better way then.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 3, 2009)

To what? To bolster the same failed agenda as outlined in the OP? Why would i do that? The whoel approach of the thread is poltically fucked, it's asking people to contribute to helping the same failed approach. Bin the thread, bin this approach.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 3, 2009)

Does anyone know if the 'ex-marxists for Griffin' group still exists?There was that ex IMG fella from Lancashire and some ex CPers if I remember rightly.


----------



## TremulousTetra (Aug 3, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> To what? To bolster the same failed agenda as outlined in the OP? Why would i do that? The whoel approach of the thread is poltically fucked, it's asking people to contribute to helping the same failed approach. Bin the thread, bin this approach.



well just ignore the thread you attention seeking self centered little twot.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 3, 2009)

That would be political cowardice.


----------



## TremulousTetra (Aug 6, 2009)

http://www.scribd.com/doc/2426644/Action-Race-War-To-Door-Wars


> Peter Molloy, the BNP candidate for Belle Vale in Liverpool, posted a video on You Tube to respond to claims about the Liverpool BNP being involved with violent criminals like Joseph Owens. Pete Molloy admits BNP members know Joe Owens, but denies knowing him personally, saying "Joseph Owens is not a member of the BNP" and "he hasn't been involved with Liverpool BNP or the BNP for quite some time". If you MUST watch it, you can see I'm not lying by checking out Pete's video here...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## TremulousTetra (Aug 7, 2009)

Griffin is not just a fascist, he is a political prostitute of the worst kind. For example;
Everyone knows Griffin was grossly anti Semitic. Writing a book The Mind Benders, giving detail to how he believed a Jewish conspiracy was running Britain. He was convicted for inciting racial hatred. But hand in hand with his anti Semitism, came an admiration for Muslims.
After his faction took control of the NF, they met with representatives of Colonel Gaddafi’s regime through the Libyan People’s Bureau in London, and expressed support for Iran’s Ayatollah Khomeini. Rank and File members of the NF were not too pleased when Griffin, in 1985, praised the black separatist Louis Farrakhan: "White nationalists everywhere wish (Farrakhan) well, for we share a common struggle for the same ends: Racial Separation and Racial Freedom". 
During this period, Griffin and other NF leaders took an all-expenses paid trip to Libya, as guests of the Gaddafi regime to obtain funding. National Front News wrote at the time: "Common interest must be turned into practical cooperation. Those involved must work to nail the media lies which are used by our enemies to try and divide us and make us afraid to be seen standing side by side with Third Way nations such as Libya and Iran". 
This man who is worse than Tony Blair. This man is prepared to sell out any convictions. It doesn't matter who the scapegoat is, as long as he's got one to get himself to power, so he can carry out his true agenda and his true politics. What are they? His words in The Rune showed his real colours. "The electors of Millwall did not back a post-modernist Rightist Party, but what they perceived to be a strong, disciplined organisation with the ability to back up its slogan "Defend Rights for Whites’ with well-directed boots and fists. When the crunch comes, power is the product of force and will, not of rational debate". This is a fascist who will use of force to segregate Britain.
And when he has achieved this, and Britain is still in a mess who will he scapegoat? You and me.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 7, 2009)

ResistanceMP3 said:


> http://www.scribd.com/doc/2426644/Action-Race-War-To-Door-Wars



Owen alleges Molloy is a plant


----------



## TremulousTetra (Aug 23, 2009)

http://www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/new...-aged-12-Girl-burns-golly-at-BNP-fun-day.html


----------



## TremulousTetra (Oct 10, 2009)

Part 1 of a radio documentary about the EDL, BNP, KKK, so-called British Peoples Party (sic) and other right-wing extremists. These groups are currently pursuing a 3-pronged strategy in the UK. The 1st element in their strategy is the electoral politics of the BNP, facilitated by BNP attempts to improve their image by pretending that the BNP is no longer racist or Nazi. In the Euro 2009 election 2 BNP candidates were elected, but 94% of British voters still actively opposed the BNP, and recent BNP by-election results have been disastrous.

The 2nd element in the strategy consists of EDL and SIOE hooligans provoking street fights which the BNP then misrepresent as ethnic violence. EDL and SIOE protests are staged on the pretext of opposing terrorism, by people who did nothing to "defend" Britain after 7/7, who never protest against Nazi terrorists, who have close links with the BNP, and whose supporters show appreciation to a regime that butchered Britons during WW2 by giving Hitler salutes.

The 3rd element in the strategy is the outright terrorism pursued by Mosque arsonists, racist street attackers, and by failed Nazi nail-bombers like BNP candidate Robert Cottage, BNP supporter Nathan Worrell, BNP officials Lambertus Nieuwhof and Tony Lecomber, BNP steward and murderer David Copeland, and by other Nazi nail-bombers like British Peoples Party members Neil Lewington and convicted BPP paedophile Martyn Gilleard.

Since EDL supporters were photographed giving Nazi salutes, the EDL shot a video of EDL supporters in illegal political uniforms (black shirts and paramilitary style balaclavas) burning a Swastika flag to "prove" the EDL aren't Nazis, but the EDL have never had the courage to burn a BNP flag! It also seems the EDL have at least 3 Uncle Toms... err... black supporters and 1 mixed-race supporter, out of an alleged membership of several thousand. General Franco's Fascist army had thousands of black foot-soldiers during the Spanish Civil War, and even Hitler's Luftwaffe used a few black pilots when the Nazis were desperate!


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 10, 2009)

idiot


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 10, 2009)

> These groups are currently pursuing a 3-pronged strategy in the UK



You want to evidence that up?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2009)

ResistanceMP3 said:


> The 3rd element in the strategy is the outright terrorism pursued by Mosque arsonists, racist street attackers, and by failed Nazi nail-bombers like BNP candidate Robert Cottage, BNP supporter Nathan Worrell, BNP officials Lambertus Nieuwhof and Tony Lecomber, BNP steward and murderer David Copeland, and by other Nazi nail-bombers like British Peoples Party members Neil Lewington and convicted BPP paedophile Martyn Gilleard.


most people would not consider david copeland a failed nazi nailbomber.

even so, the number of 'nazi' nailbombers pales into insignificance when compared with the number of british islamists convicted of terrorist offences and / or trained in jihadi training camps in afghanistan and pakistan. but they're strangely absent from resistancemp3's posts.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2009)

ResistanceMP3 said:


> General Franco's Fascist army had thousands of black foot-soldiers during the Spanish Civil War, and even Hitler's Luftwaffe used a few black pilots when the Nazis were desperate!


i thought that general franco's army was falangist.


----------



## mk12 (Oct 16, 2009)

This thread is shit.


----------



## TremulousTetra (Oct 18, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> idiot


 this thread had been untouched for about four week, and then within 3 minutes of my new post, you respond with your erudite comments.  Are you stalking me?

btw, if you actually go to the links, you will see I have just cut and pasted the 'more info'.


----------



## TremulousTetra (Oct 18, 2009)

delete


----------



## TremulousTetra (Oct 24, 2009)

http://lancasteruaf.blogspot.com/




Video courtesy of Don't Panic

Two senior BNP figures have been secretly filmed barring non-whites from entering one of their meetings on the day the party was forced to admit black and Asian members


Richard Barnbrook, the BNP's representative on the London Assembly, and Bob Bailey, the party's London organiser, were filmed stopping 10 non-whites entering a branch meeting in the Eastbrook pub in Dagenham. The meeting was on 15 October, the day the party was forced to change its constitution to allow non-white people to join.


The emergence of the new footage, shot by film-maker Heydon Prowse, the editor of Don't Panic magazine, will come as a massive embarrassment to BNP leader Nick Griffin just hours ahead of his appearance on BBC Question Time tonight. In the film, Mr Barnbrook, a Barking and Dagenham councillor, is seen telling a group of mixed race African and Asian campaigners that the meeting is "private" before the group is told to leave. One of the campaigners, a white Swedish woman and the only non-Briton in the group, was told she could stay.

The film shows the campaigners, who had worn Nick Griffin T-shirts and were carrying their British passports, being abused outside the meeting's venue by a BNP member who says "we don't want people like you".

Mr Barnbrook claims to be "delighted" by the decision to allow non-whites despite denying the group entry to the meeting. In the footage he says: "It's a private meeting. I'm afraid the meeting inside here is closed. We're finishing."

The move is mirrored by another party official, Bob Bailey, who is later filmed admitting the party now allows non-white members to join but still refuses to let the group inside the meeting, saying "This is a members' meeting and that's it". Some time later he says: "Our party has always been open to other people if they want to join. We've got people who are black Africans, we've got people who are from the West Indies, we've got Sri Lankans - we've got people from everywhere."

Mr Prowse said: "While Bailey was throwing us out he seemed to be aware of the fact that he couldn't appear to be discriminating against non-whites but he couldn't come up with one valid reason why we shouldn't be let in." After the group is barred, a party member confronts the group, saying: "This is my party. I don't want you in my party and it is up to us whether we decide to let you people in - people that ain't like us. Our party is being forced into a position that we do not want. You can belong to anything you like, but we don't want you. You are not white British."


----------



## TremulousTetra (Oct 29, 2009)

Race and Intelligence: Science's Last Taboo 

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/...s-last-taboo/episode-guide/series-1/episode-1

Watch this episode now on 4oD In 2007, Nobel Prize winning US scientist James Watson was quoted referring to research suggesting that black people were less intelligent than other races. His comments caused a storm of controversy, Watson was condemned. 

Although he apologised for the offence he caused, his public engagements were cancelled and he left his British speaking tour in disgrace. 

Meanwhile, right wing websites hailed him as the new Galileo - a martyr to political correctness that was concealing the fact that there is indeed evidence that shows different races score differently in IQ tests. But are the tests biased? Is race really a scientific category at all? 

In this documentary, part of the season Race: Science's Last Taboo, Rageh Omaar sets out to find out the truth, meeting scientists who believe the research supports the view that races can be differentiated as well as those who vehemently oppose this view. By daring to ask the difficult questions, Omaar is able to explode the myths about race and IQ and reveal what he thinks are important lessons for society


----------



## TremulousTetra (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/bnpinfo#p/u/1/QG4nBWRb3Ec
edl nazi salutes

http://www.youtube.com/user/bnpinfo#p/u/3/1eeE9tJkdgg
edl founding website set up by bnp member/activist


----------



## The Black Hand (Nov 2, 2009)

Here is a link to an article in Mayday magazine on Autonomous anti Fascism, this gives a political perspective with some pedigree in the UK (same sort of EP Thompson New Leftism) and developed by some autonomous politics too; 

http://platypus1917.home.comcast.net/~platypus1917/mayday_uk_issue1_win2007-08.pdf

It is different to anarcho ultra left anti fascist hit squads without political presence, and also different to other ultra left forms of political engagement. It is a way for those who want popular and radical politics outside of the ghetto.


----------



## TremulousTetra (Nov 2, 2009)

The Black Hand said:


> Here is a link to an article in Mayday magazine on Autonomous anti Fascism, this gives a political perspective with some pedigree in the UK (same sort of EP Thompson New Leftism) and developed by some autonomous politics too;
> 
> http://platypus1917.home.comcast.net/~platypus1917/mayday_uk_issue1_win2007-08.pdf
> 
> It is different to anarcho ultra left anti fascist hit squads without political presence, and also different to other ultra left forms of political engagement. It is a way for those who want popular and radical politics outside of the ghetto.


bad copy, really hurts my eyes. can't you create a text file?
Also, can't really oppose the BNP as fascism, without evidence it is fascist, which this article says itself it misses out, and that's the point of this thread.


----------



## TremulousTetra (Nov 26, 2009)

According to Griffin, global warming is a myth, part of a global conspiracy to control the people.  The conspiracy is perpetrated by these people>


Political elite"
"Globalist's"
"The New World Order"

In order to create>

"Anti Human Utopia"


----------



## Zonk (Nov 26, 2009)

mk12 said:


> This thread is shit.



I beg to differ.

I was close to suicide until I read this thread. Now I'm wiping my arse with pages out of an ISJ from 1992 I kept as a prop for my weekend comedy slot at the Bush and Gusset.

Reckon if this carries on I may have a few more days. Twould be a shame to miss it.


----------



## The Black Hand (Nov 27, 2009)

ResistanceMP3 said:


> bad copy, really hurts my eyes. can't you create a text file?
> Also, can't really oppose the BNP as fascism, without evidence it is fascist, which this article says itself it misses out, and that's the point of this thread.



There is another website more professionally done on its way, that copy will have to do for now i am afraid. 

I think there is more than enough evidence to consider the BNP a Neo Fascist party, that was taken as obvious in the article and why it is possible to jump straight to opposition. Of course in that article it does indicate that the social groups targetted by fascists are the ones for whom anti fascism as a strategy and politics of working class liberation can potentially be rewarding.


----------



## TremulousTetra (Nov 29, 2009)

The Black Hand said:


> There is another wensite more professionally done on its way, that copy will have to do for now i am afraid.
> 
> I think there is more than enough evidence to consider the BNP a Neo Fascist party, that was taken as obvious in the article and why it is possible to jump straight to opposition. Of course in that article it does indicate that the social groups targetted by fascists are the ones for whom anti fascism as a strategy and politics of working class liberation can potentially be rewarding.


 most people I come across interested in this topic, don't believe the BNP is neo fascist.  The people I'm talking about, are members or supporters of the BNP, people who don't support the BNP because the BNP are racist but support their freedom of platform, and also some lefties.
In these discussions i used much of the information I have provided in this thread.  It seems to corroborate views of those people are already against the BNP, but doesn't seem to do much to convince the others.  However, virtually all have said, if they believed they were fascist, they wouldn't vote for them.


So if you have any convincing evidence, I'd certainly be interested in it.


----------



## The Black Hand (Dec 4, 2009)

ResistanceMP3 said:


> bad copy, really hurts my eyes. can't you create a text file?



You could try this;
http://journal-articles.googlegroup...boGG1qiJ7UbTIup-M2XPURDRCtAIzYAd7ET1iMmRpdYsL


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (Dec 14, 2009)

ResistanceMP3 said:


> According to Griffin, global warming is a myth, part of a global conspiracy to control the people.  The conspiracy is perpetrated by these people>
> 
> 
> Political elite"
> ...



Sounds just like (pretend) Lord Monckton.


----------



## The Black Hand (Dec 24, 2009)

ResistanceMP3 said:


> most people I come across interested in this topic, don't believe the BNP is neo fascist.  The people I'm talking about, are members or supporters of the BNP, people who don't support the BNP because the BNP are racist but support their freedom of platform, and also some lefties.
> In these discussions i used much of the information I have provided in this thread.  It seems to corroborate views of those people are already against the BNP, but doesn't seem to do much to convince the others.  However, virtually all have said, if they believed they were fascist, they wouldn't vote for them.
> 
> So if you have any convincing evidence, I'd certainly be interested in it.



Here is an article that is of interest, certainly I agree with it;
http://www.whatnextjournal.co.uk/Pages/Latest/BNP2.html

As the article says, those who believe that the appearance of the BNP have changed are mistaking the essence of what the party is. Just because some choose not to believe it, doesn't mean that they are right. 

Infact, myths can be and are slippery, and changing the converted is a difficult task. Rather, continuing highlighting of Griffins fascist fantasys is the more productive, eg. Griffin in Spain recently, attending a fascist rally and visiting Francos tomb. There is too much evidence that Griffin is fascist and Griffin has articulated the plan to lie about core values - to convince any sensible person otherwise.


----------



## Zaskar (Dec 26, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> To what? To bolster the same failed agenda as outlined in the OP? Why would i do that? The whoel approach of the thread is poltically fucked, it's asking people to contribute to helping the same failed approach. Bin the thread, bin this approach.



You are such a moron.  Like some whiney bitch who gets his kicks from mithering on about efforts others make.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Dec 29, 2009)

half decent piece on EDL in the Daily Mail of all places.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/mos...-England-On-trail-English-Defence-League.html

Not much new, but it does differentiate between different far right groups and also cites the possibility of them trying to stop new mosques with occupations i.e branching out. The upside is that such behaviour would give the lie to them being anti extremist. They are anti-muslim and against the freedom of religion and expression.


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jan 5, 2010)

" Arthur Kemp, the third highest-ranking member of the British National Party, is accused of years of unspeakable, sadistic abuse of his children, according to an interview with his family published earlier this month in the United States.



Kemp’s wife and children recalled beatings, death threats, denial of medical care and forced neo-Nazi indoctrination from Kemp, who now directs “ideological training” for voting members of the BNP.



Kemp’s family paints a chilling portrait of a cruel, messianic father who forced his racist beliefs upon them, often violently. When his son, Stephen, was eight, Kemp repeatedly punched the boy in the face until he was almost unconscious. By the time Kemp’s wife, Karen, pulled Arthur off the child, the bedroom walls were spattered with blood, she recalled in the interview. The marriage ended shortly after this incident.



Kemp’s family remembers him as a racist tyrant who would beat his children until they couldn’t walk. He made them read racist books, forced them to listen to racist music and would not allow his son or daughter to swim in a public pool if it had been occupied by non-whites.



Today, Arthur Kemp directs member training and sells racist children’s books and music for the BNP. He is in charge of the group’s merchandising arm, Excalibur."

http://www.antifa.org.uk/nucleus3.32/nucleus332/index.php?itemid=220

Crikey: SPLCenter.org: http://www.splcenter.org/intel/intelreport/article.jsp?aid=1110 Children of Hate (scroll down the page). What a slimeball. Mother and son are recovering apparently.


----------



## The Black Hand (Jan 6, 2010)

Zaskar said:


> You are such a moron.  _Like some whiney bitch who gets his kicks from mithering on about efforts others make_.



This isn't true is it Butchers?


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jan 30, 2010)

Appears to be some disgruntled former BNP members here?

exbnpbringthetruth.blogspot.com/

Link broken.


----------



## badong (Jan 30, 2010)

interesting link.

"Soldiers off the streets- A front for BNP fundraising"

This charity is promoted on the front page of the EDL website. 

more links emerging?


----------



## TremulousTetra (Feb 1, 2010)

badong said:


> interesting link.
> 
> "Soldiers off the streets- A front for BNP fundraising"
> 
> ...


 got any evidence that it isn front for BNP fundraising?


----------



## badong (Feb 1, 2010)

yeah had a bit of a brain fart there. The claim was made in this post on the blog posted above but i forgot to link it. http://exbnpbringthetruth.blogspot.com/2010/01/soldiers-off-streets-front-for-bnp.html

Thinking that people would know its from the blog I thought they'd treat it with appropriate skepticism. 

Could anyone cross check it, I wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## JimPage (Feb 2, 2010)

ResistanceMP3 said:


> Appears to be some disgruntled former BNP members here?
> 
> exbnpbringthetruth.blogspot.com/
> 
> Link broken.



Most of this seems to be cadged from the Border City Patriot site- so I am assuming this site is Carlisle based. All I have to say is....when you accuse a fash by name of being a Paedophile or Drug Dealer as this site does I would be quite careful as they may not be amused. A lot of personal information is relased here and am sure the fash have already worked out who this is


----------



## The Black Hand (Feb 3, 2010)

JimPage said:


> Most of this seems to be cadged from the Border City Patriot site- so I am assuming this site is Carlisle based. All I have to say is....when you accuse a fash by name of being a Paedophile or Drug Dealer as this site does I would be quite careful as they may not be amused. A lot of personal information is relased here and am sure the fash have already worked out who this is



Yep, but raw anger cannot be mediated ie. abc leftism says nothing to those who are genuinely angry.


----------



## TremulousTetra (Mar 21, 2010)

taffboy gwyrdd said:
			
		

> http://lionheartuk.blogspot.com/2010/03/    infiltration-of-edl.html
> 
> The link is broken but you *must* read this if you didn't know that the*co founder of the EDL left a couple of weeks back saying it had been infiltrated by neo nazis*
> 
> ...


----------



## TremulousTetra (Mar 23, 2010)

BNP Stoke councillor Alby Walker was widely acknowledged to be a popular and relatively capable councillor in the BNP strong-hold of Stoke on Trent. After several years involvement right inside the BNP, Alby Walker gained detailed insights into the internal workings of Nick Griffin's party, and into the motives of BNP leaders. In this video Alby Walker speaks openly about what he found in the BNP, and he should be congratulated for having the courage and dignity to share what he learned.


http://www.youtube.com/user/bnpinfo#p/u/6/gMU-IaV9eJg


----------



## past caring (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## JimW (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## The Black Hand (Mar 23, 2010)

ResistanceMP3 said:


> BNP Stoke councillor Alby Walker was widely acknowledged to be a popular and relatively capable councillor in the BNP strong-hold of Stoke on Trent. After several years involvement right inside the BNP, Alby Walker gained detailed insights into the internal workings of Nick Griffin's party, and into the motives of BNP leaders. In this video Alby Walker speaks openly about what he found in the BNP, and he should be congratulated for having the courage and dignity to share what he learned.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/bnpinfo#p/u/6/gMU-IaV9eJg



Resistance MP3 and fellow resisters PM me an address and a name and I will post you a couple of these anti fascist pamphlets free;
http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2010/03/446872.html


----------



## badong (Mar 28, 2010)

I think Past Caring is on the right track, nothing like a sublime experience to make the fash appreciate how we all dwindle into insignificance when confronted with the majesty of nature.


----------



## TremulousTetra (Apr 9, 2010)

BNP in N. Ireland

Exclusive: BNP's Scots fundraiser is criminal with links to Loyalist killer
http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/s...with-links-to-loyalist-killer-86908-21410820/


----------



## TremulousTetra (Apr 11, 2010)

crap BNP's councilors


----------



## TremulousTetra (May 6, 2010)

http://action.hopenothate.org.uk/pa... Stoke&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=05/05/10
BNP leader Bill Bailey kicking constituent's head in yesterday.


----------



## TremulousTetra (May 8, 2010)

MC5 said:
			
		

> Griffin meets his Nemesis. Apparently, Griffin and the BNP organisation will now become a "civil rights organisation". Ha!


----------

